# Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Released!



## Cinesamples (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All, 

CineWinds PRO is available now at http://cinesamples.com/cinewinds

Part 1: Doublers

Part 2: Ethnics


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

Here's an audio demo by Alex Temple:

[mp3]http://images.cinesamples.com.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/at_cw_demo_capricious_quarrel.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

Great sounding library & excellent demo. o-[][]-o


----------



## benmrx (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

Sounding really good! I was especially drawn to the Eb Clarinet and Bass Clarinet, and I do have to say the Border Pipes patch sounded amazing. Creating a patch that's truely fun to play, and sounds pretty darn real is no easy task! As an aside I love how you guys are putting a uniform look and feel to the whole line.


----------



## Ganvai (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

Oh guys that really sounds great.

You have to know that I'M playing in a medieval-folk band for years and these bagpipes are really the best sampled I've ever seen. Can't wait to get the pro-set


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

That's a pretty compelling package. For those, like me, with good winds they are pretty happy with, this adds a whole bunch of new stuff that is pretty tempting. Sonically it all sounds great, and some terrific scripting ideas too.

Some early questions / thoughts:

1. Legato volume. Maybe I missed this - I see the speed control, but is there an overall transition volume tweak too?

2. Drone volume. This would be super-useful on the pipes patches, as the drone can be a little overwhelming.... even if it's not 100% realistic to do this, it would be very handy.

3. Turn into sustain. The turns on the whistles sound great, but it would probably be more useful if there was an option to run this straight into the sustain, pretty much like another legato transition.

4. Duduk - the demos were great a thorough, but for some reason the Duduk was very brief on main patch and phrases. What artics does this have?

5. Phrases tempo - the inevitable question.... would be fantastic to have some tempo syncing on those phrases (I appreciate not all will lend themselves to strict tempo). Before Time Machine Pro I'd reject this myself as compromising the sound too much, but I think TMP could pull it off.

I guess all this might be for the future, the 1.0 package looks pretty compelling. Congrats on another really impressive library.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

Congrats guys!

The ethnic winds are awesome! The ornamented legato + the styled attacks are a great idea...

All the best,
Hendrik


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome videos Mike. Just to let you know, I will be doing an overview in the next few days. 

Here is the track I wrote with CineWinds Pro ready to be dissected in the vid  http://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/hills-of-mist-wav

Dan


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> The ethnic winds are awesome! The ornamented legato + the styled attacks are a great idea...
> 
> ...



Cheers Hendrik! 

MP


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats, Mike and Mike.


----------



## organix (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds really nice.

But no special price for Cinewinds Core owners?

As a owner of CineWinds Core I finally have to pay more as someone buying the complete bundle now? 

I bought CineWinds Core for introductory price of $299, thats seems still the price for core. 

Now I have to pay $399 for Pro. 
In sum $698 for Core + Pro. New users only have to pay $649.

That's not fair.
So it was a mistake bought CineWinds Core first?

Markus


----------



## Maestro77 (Sep 26, 2012)

First off, these ethnics sound amazing and look extremely fun to play. Second, I have to agree with Markus. How about a price break for CineWinds Core owners so we don't have to kick ourselves for not waiting for the bundle?


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

The introductory price for CineWinds CORE is over. When you purchased it was $299, it is now at the regular price of $349.

We're scrambling this morning (9am in California).. you may have seen an older version of the page. Thanks for the heads up.

Cheers, 

MP


----------



## shakuman (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Mike..But why did run away from Duduk it's just around 6 Seconds tutorial! >8o


----------



## organix (Sep 26, 2012)

@Mike

The problem isn't the introductory price of core. 

Customers who bought Core first with the intro price of $299 and extend now to pro for $399, have to pay at last more as new customers for the complete bundle deal.

Price for customers who bought CW Core in the past:
$299 + $399 = $698 

Price for customers who didn't bought CW Core and make now the bundle deal:
$649

Earlier Cinewinds Core users have to pay $50 more, or in other words, they have to pay at last the regulary price for the complete bundle. 

That's like a kick ass to all customers bought Core as first. :(


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

Hiya gents,

You know we're always helpful when you send us an email. I'm just saying... 

[email protected]

Mike


----------



## shakuman (Sep 26, 2012)

organix @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> @Mike
> 
> The problem isn't the introductory price of core.
> 
> ...



Oops I didn't notice that! I am 100% agree with organix, an hour a go I decided to buy the extension of cinewinds core but I shocked when I saw the bundle price! Please Mike be more equitable o/~ We need more comments from the customers who bought Cinewinds in the past,, :( BTW a ticket already has been sent to you.


----------



## Maestro77 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike, don't you hate it when you work your arses off for weeks on a release and then you get these comments?  Don't worry, they're only happening because we all want to get our hands on this sweet sounding library asap!


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I totally get it.

Just drop us a line. [email protected]

By the way, both CORE and PRO are getting new stuff:

CineWinds CORE: All new Oboe Articulations/True Legato Patch
CineWinds PRO: Contrabass Clarinet

Both will be released by years' end as free updates.

Your purchase of this library supports the production of more sampling sessions to keep it alive with free updates. We will continue to support this library, and all our libraries with free new content in the months and years to come.

Love you guys, and thanks for being such loyal supporters! 

MP


----------



## benmrx (Sep 26, 2012)

Daniel James @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Awesome videos Mike. Just to let you know, I will be doing an overview in the next few days.
> 
> Here is the track I wrote with CineWinds Pro ready to be dissected in the vid  http://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/hills-of-mist-wav
> 
> Dan



Nice track Daniel! Kudos on shying away from any super big reversed transitions  It's tough sometimes..., but again that track was really well put together IMO. I don't know if it's just me, but the CineWinds Pro library has sort of a different tone/vibe to it than Core does. It just sounds overal a bit smoother..... maybe it's just the nature of the instruments themselves? Either way I'm gonna have to pick this up ASAP!


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

Dear CineWinds CORE Owners,
Today you will receive an email containing a unique coupon code which will knock down the price of CineWinds PRO, just for you. No CORE owner should pay more than someone purchasing the Bundle today. If you already purchased PRO, please email us and we'll get you sorted.
Thanks for your support everyone.
Your Cinesamples Team


----------



## Resoded (Sep 26, 2012)

CineSamples @ 26th September 2012 said:


> Dear CineWinds CORE Owners,
> Today you will receive an email containing a unique coupon code which will knock down the price of CineWinds PRO, just for you. No CORE owner should pay more than someone purchasing the Bundle today. If you already purchased PRO, please email us and we'll get you sorted.
> Thanks for your support everyone.
> Your Cinesamples Team



Excellent. I don't plan to buy it just yet but you guys are great for the customer support. Much appreciated!


----------



## JT (Sep 26, 2012)

What's the download size for CWPro?


----------



## Igor (Sep 26, 2012)

I've gotta say, I'm extremely impressed by this (both videos). I'm actually glad I waited on purchasing new woodwinds. I wasn't overly thrilled by some of what I was hearing in the Core demos. And I was tempted to get BWW. But decided to wait, because there's still something that I like about the "Cinewinds sound."

Regardless, this Pro package has MUCH improved legato over the initial release of Core. And if you are, in fact, going to be applying this new scripting/programming to the Core library, well, damn, I might just have to buy this.


btw, am I right in hearing that what you've essentially done is tone down the release tails during legato transitions? I'm not sure, but it sounds like the staccato notes in the video have that reverby release whereas the legato samples don't (which is probably how it should be.)


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 26, 2012)

CineSamples @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Your purchase of this library supports the production of more sampling sessions to keep it alive with free updates. We will continue to support this library, and all our libraries with free new content in the months and years to come.



=o _-) =o _-) =o _-)


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

Igor @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> I've gotta say, I'm extremely impressed by this (both videos). I'm actually glad I waited on purchasing new woodwinds. I wasn't overly thrilled by some of what I was hearing in the Core demos. And I was tempted to get BWW. But decided to wait, because there's still something that I like about the "Cinewinds sound."
> 
> Regardless, this Pro package has MUCH improved legato over the initial release of Core. And if you are, in fact, going to be applying this new scripting/programming to the Core library, well, damn, I might just have to buy this.
> 
> ...



Thanks Igor. This is one of the benefits of having Sam Estes on our team. HUGE props to him. We'll take what we learned here and apply to CineWinds CORE.

Sam, if you see this, can you respond a bit and explain what we did to get the legato sounding this way?

Mike


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*



Ganvai @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Oh guys that really sounds great.
> 
> You have to know that I'M playing in a medieval-folk band for years and these bagpipes are really the best sampled I've ever seen. Can't wait to get the pro-set



Thanks Ganvai!


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

Daniel James @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Awesome videos Mike. Just to let you know, I will be doing an overview in the next few days.
> 
> Here is the track I wrote with CineWinds Pro ready to be dissected in the vid  http://soundcloud.com/hybridtwo/hills-of-mist-wav
> 
> Dan



Dan this ROCKS! Thanks man!

Can you send mp3, and I'll post on website.

MP


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

JT @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> What's the download size for CWPro?



About 18GB. Split up into 6 RAR files.
We do have a "DVD BACKUP" option too. We'll ship a few DVD's containing the samples. Good for backup and/or people with slow downloads.

MP


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on the release guys! It sounds unbelievably amazing!


----------



## maest (Sep 26, 2012)

MP - 

I suppose it helps to know what actually happens acoustically with columns of air and how that is represented with the cutting of the samples, so a lot of this is really detail cutting and some fancy scripting to help get the transition samples to match as best as we could, and playback as realistically as possible. We did quite of bit of spit and shine on this one and opened up some new ideas with the "alternate" legatos and attacks within the ethnics. Really hope you all like these new patches!!!

So unfortunately nothing is perfect with legato sampling, since we really can only get a few "performances" of these samples we can only take a brief snap shot...BUT in real life you have a new performance each time you play the same note back... which is why ALL of you should always replace or at the very least "sweeten" your samples with live elements. I have 5 different whistle/flutes sitting next to me now that I use, and I always try to hire at least a few musicians each time to play on. 

Sam Estes
(aka - some new guy at CS)


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 26, 2012)

+1 on hiring live. By the way, all you UK residents should hire William Lyons (the guy who played all the ethnics) when you have a gig:
http://www.william-lyons.com

(shameless plug for our friend)

MP


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Cinesamples CineWinds PRO Walkthrough*

Thanks for the post, Sam - really keen to see how the extra legato work helps with the other libraries too. And love the plug for the musicians!

I think my original post got kind of buried in the stampede of excited posts. I'm excited too, and had a few questions, so forgive quoting myself below:



noiseboyuk @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> That's a pretty compelling package. For those, like me, with good winds they are pretty happy with, this adds a whole bunch of new stuff that is pretty tempting. Sonically it all sounds great, and some terrific scripting ideas too.
> 
> Some early questions / thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## dannthr (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations, guys! I know this was a lot of work and I'm happy to see CS grow and grow.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 27, 2012)

trigger pulled


----------



## maest (Sep 27, 2012)

HI NoiseboyUK,

1. Legato Volume Control - we thought about adding this in. Here are the reasons we went against it: 1) Clutter and (consistency with CORE) on the GUI (but we might add this in a version update). 2) We did to a pretty meticulous job of editing each transition sample to get the volume right - and yes there are some ones that are not right on the different mics... 3) PRO TIP: If you look closely to edit the instrument you can see the "Legatos" groups have a "constant" volume parameter in the amp section, although we really don't recommend tweaking it you can get under-the-hood so to speak and adjust there (you can even automate this if you wish)...

2. Drone Volume - we talked about this and the idea came up a bit late in the programming - if it becomes a problem for everyone - we are happy to address it in an update. But this is a good idea - but I hope even with three drones going, the chanter will be loud enough.

3. Turn into sustain - we actually did try this, but the ending note was too short and did not sound right in the script, its a little extra to program in midi, but we got better results doing it that way.

4. Duduk - it's a "Bonus" patch, believe me, we will be doing many more ethnic instruments, this one to do right needs a FULL day.

5. Phrases tempo - we have something in the works next year that will address this - something to look forward to in an update.

Thanks again!

-Sam


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 27, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for all those answers, Sam!


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 27, 2012)

I think the Bass Clarinet is perfect.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Sep 28, 2012)

The legato in theses is sounding incredible. If you guys add this scripting and refinement to the CineWinds CORE and CineBrass libraries, I will buy them all in a heartbeat. Absolutely incredible. 

Congratulations on the wonderful work (and props to whomever roped Sam into the production team)


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 2, 2012)

Downloading... can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 4, 2012)

I think some patches as Ensembles would be very cool and usefull. I think three flutes, clarinets and oboes would be enough. But wth this cool and sweet legato.

I have to say, after a few days, I love your woodwinds.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 10, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/alexander-temple/ ... winds-core

Cool new Shostakovich-like demo by Alex Temple.
Using HWW + Cinewinds Core and Pro + Piano in Blue.


----------

